

Twitch – Changes To Audio In VODS - chaud
http://blog.twitch.tv/2014/08/3136/

======
AustinDev
Content tagging like this will make games like GTAV not watchable in VOD or
Highlight format. These changes plus the removal of the 'save forever' option
for past broadcasts seem to indicate a new opening in the market.

It will be very interesting to see how these changes play out in the twitch
community.

~~~
Joona
Or games like Ocarina of Time, or possibly even Final Fantasy series, which
are popular for speedrunning.

------
thecoffman
This seems like a terrible move. Aren't _all_ video game soundtracks under
copyright (not just ones that use popular/radio music)?

If that's the case, isn't the logical conclusion of this no audio on twitch at
all?

I don't quite understand what Google is doing here. This sort of policing is
one thing on a general video site like YouTube, but why would you buy a site
who's entire raison d'etre is streaming copyrighted material and then start
policing it in this manner?

Why buy it at all if you just intend to ruin it?

------
benzor
This is a very serious hit to the appeal of Twitch.tv IMO. And it really feels
like they were strongarmed into this, given the site was designed from day 1
for this kind of use.

~~~
pauljonas
The site is a lot less useful now.

